# Do I need bevel up or standard planes?



## greyhall (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi there. I am planning on making some guitars and want to buy some hand planes. I will be working Sitka and engelmann spruce, wester red cedar, east indian rosewood, mahogany/sapele, swamp ash, alder, hard/soft maple - the usual suspects in guitarmaking.

I won't be doing much end grain work so what planes do I need in your opinion?

Lee Valley(Veritas) suggested the Bevel up planes over the standard planes which my cabinetmaker/guitarmaker friend said is wrong. 

I'm confused!!!!

Thanks for your opinions!


----------



## Roy Harding (Jun 8, 2008)

The best answer is "that depends". It depends on how you work, it depends on what you're used to, it depends on the relative quality of the two types of planes you may be using.

Personally, I use bevel up planes for JUST about everything - but that's just me.

Why don't you get together with your friend, and try out what he's using. Then, perhaps, you might buy a smaller bevel-up plane of your own (both Veritas and Lee-Neilson are highly recommended), just for comparison. THEN you can decide.

Have fun.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Well, if the answer's not in here, then it doesn't exist! This is Cian Perez's site...go to "woodworking" then choose "fossil fuel friendly", and you should find enough hand plane info to keep you busy for 3 or 4 years! :thumbsup:


----------



## fanback (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm with Roy. I now prefer the bevel up or Low Angel planes for just about everything. But I sometimes pull out the Lie-Nielson #5 (bevel down) bench plane for face planing. It was my first , and I learned on this one. I am also about to start my second guitar, (00-12 fret slothead) and any planing will be with a bevel up plane.......like a L-N #164. All my block planes are low angle (bevel up). My advice...try em both out. But buy the best planes you can manage.


Michael


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

knotscott said:


> This is Cian Perez's site..


Wow, that is a heck of a site . Thanks for the link. :thumbsup:


----------

